# Austria is based - Mandatory vaccinations



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

The Austrian government has just announced MANDATORY COVID-19 VACCINATION FOR EVERYONE from February 2022.

@lutte @BigBiceps @LondonVillie @kjsbdfiusdf @sytyl @curryslayerordeath


----------



## cloUder (Nov 19, 2021)

jews are whiter than me so their opinion on covid matters more


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 19, 2021)

Thats bad stop being anti freedom


----------



## sytyl (Nov 19, 2021)

The only solutions to the pandemic:

- just let the virus run its course and let icu's get overwhelmed
- forcefully vaccinate everyone 

The former would be disastrous with regard to healthcare infrastructure and the latter is an affront to freedom.

Imo


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Thats bad stop being anti freedom


Vaccinations enable true freedom - freedom from disease. Get your jab now.


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Vaccinations enable true freedom - freedom from disease. Get your jab now.


Not allowing them to have freedom isent freedom


----------



## Patient A (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Vaccinations enable true freedom - freedom from disease. Get your jab now.


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Nov 19, 2021)

Austria. The motherland of Hilter

"mAnD4t0ry vAcC1n4tI0ns aR3 c0Nsp1rAcY tH3orY!"


----------



## Gargantuan (Nov 19, 2021)

Rope'n'Roll said:


> Austria. The motherland of Hilter
> 
> "mAnD4t0ry vAcC1n4tI0ns aR3 c0Nsp1rAcY tH3orY!"


Austria's most famous son would be so proud of all of them imposing and lauding the lockdown, mandatory moustaches next!


----------



## Idontknowlol (Nov 19, 2021)

God damn jews why won't they let us live our life free?


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Nov 19, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Austria's most famous son would be so proud of all of them imposing and lauding the lockdown, mandatory moustaches next!



*Austria:* introduces mandatory vaccination and goes full Gestapo

*Germany:*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 19, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Austria's most famous son would be so proud of all of them imposing and lauding the lockdown, mandatory moustaches next!


And don't forget the mandatory badges.


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> The only solutions to the pandemic:
> 
> - just let the virus run its course and let icu's get overwhelmed
> - forcefully vaccinate everyone
> ...


You’re trolling of course but the virus did run it’s course in late 2019 before it was discovered and nothing happened it’s still literally just the flu


----------



## Gargantuan (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 19, 2021)

Finally


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 19, 2021)

Rope'n'Roll said:


> Austria. The motherland of Hilter
> 
> "mAnD4t0ry vAcC1n4tI0ns aR3 c0Nsp1rAcY tH3orY!"


Ikr. How can you not love Austria after this? @lutte be cryin tho


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Ikr. How can you not love Austria after this? @lutte be cryin tho


That’s not true the national socialists relaxed vaccine mandates


----------



## gamma (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> That’s not true the national socialists relaxed vaccine mandates


What will you do if vaccine becomes mandatory in Sweden?


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> What will you do if vaccine becomes mandatory in Sweden?


Still not take it


----------



## gamma (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Still not take it


Do u know what mandatory means


----------



## Yellowskies (Nov 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> What will you do if vaccine becomes mandatory in Sweden?



theres only one option to escape and move

if you accept this, you will get more ””
mandatory” shit in the future

mandatory sterilisation for environmental reasons is one very likely outcome of this

you may think it sounds crazy but covid19 would have sounded crazy ten years ago


----------



## gamma (Nov 19, 2021)

Yellowskies said:


> theres only one option to escape and move
> 
> if you accept this, you will get more ””
> mandatory” shit in the future
> ...


Can't travel without vaxx card, and only 3rd world countries don't have restrictions


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> Do u know what mandatory means


What is the punishment for not taking it? No monetary punishment will ever make me consider giving up my health


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> Can't travel without vaxx card, and only 3rd world countries don't have restrictions


Then by definition those ”3rd world” countries are better to live in and freer


----------



## Yellowskies (Nov 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> Can't travel without vaxx card, and only 3rd world countries don't have restrictions



you can still travel with pcr


----------



## gamma (Nov 19, 2021)

Yellowskies said:


> you can still travel with pcr


If you should change country tomorrow, where would you go?


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1409757


Jfl at vaxxcucks


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 19, 2021)

Wtf does that mean? They will arrest you if you don't vaccinate???


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Wtf does that mean? They will arrest you if you don't vaccinate???


Yes they will have to cuff you, put the needle in your anus and inject 3 booster shots up your ass


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Wtf does that mean? They will arrest you if you don't vaccinate???


Bundeskanzler says fines but the details are not set down
Also 2 doses won't be enough so you have to take boosters jfl at vaxcucks








Lockdown und Impfpflicht in Österreich: Alle Fragen und Antworten


Angesichts der dramatischen Corona-Lage geht Österreich erneut in einen harten Lockdown. Handel, Gastronomie und Co. bleiben 20 Tage geschlossen. Weiterer Paukenschlag: Ab Februar 2022 soll es eine Impfpflicht geben. Hier alle Fragen und Antworten dazu.




www.vienna.at


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Bundeskanzler says fines but the details are not set down
> Also 2 doses won't be enough so you have to take boosters jfl at vaxcucks
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even want to go to reddit and see what they think about it, ded srs too scared of losing my hope in humanity


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I don't even want to go to reddit and see what they think about it, ded srs too scared of losing my hope in humanity


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


>



Don't understand the language


----------



## Deleted member 5809 (Nov 19, 2021)

The whites did not like this one


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Don't understand the language


r/austria after the vaccine mandate was announced


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> r/austria after the vaccine mandate was announced


Don't know if they are sarcastic or not tho


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


>



It's good to see people having a good time!


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> It's good to see people having a good time!


They're going into lockdown now despite almost everyone being vaccinated so I think it's more schadenfreude


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 19, 2021)

There's something with people being born in Austria and liking fascism a lot

and the unvaxxed are the modern-day jews


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> and the unvaxxed are the modern-day jews


Cope. Jews are fine, smart people. Unvaxxed aren't. Take the jabberino.


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Don't know if they are sarcastic or not tho


It's joking somewhat but read the comments they're serious


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I don't even want to go to reddit and see what they think about it, ded srs too scared of losing my hope in humanity


Reddit chads welcome mandatory vaccinations.


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> There's something with people being born in Austria and liking fascism a lot
> 
> and the unvaxxed are the modern-day jews


Many nazis were against vaccinations and they relaxed rules mandating it


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Many nazis were against vaccinations and they relaxed rules mandating it


And nazis, like modern-day antivaxnazis, lost.


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> And nazis, like modern-day antivaxnazis, lost.


As did Finland. But Sweden won


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> As did Finland. But Sweden won


Finland won


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> As did Finland. But Sweden won


Sweden didn't won-


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Sweden didn't won-


Finland lost twice. Sweden gained a lot economically by staying out of the war thats a win in my book


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> The only solutions to the pandemic:
> 
> - just let the virus run its course and let icu's get overwhelmed
> - forcefully vaccinate everyone
> ...


What would forcefull vaccinations even solve?

There's countries with 100% vaccination rates and they still have lockdowns and quarantine rules. There's more vaxxed than unvaxxed people in hospitals in the netherlands right now, we have a lockdown, and healthcare infrastructure is still overwhelmed.

It takes a serious lack of braincels to think that the vaccine will 'solve' the pandemic.


Covid is mainly a political/social issue. People are so overdosed on soy and estrogen that they aren't willing to accept a few weak people dieing from a flu. As long as people keep being this soy, nothing will change and we will keep living in fear. Because covid isn't going away, it will come back in waves every year.

The only thing that can solve this crisis is a change in zeitgeist. We need to denounce covid fascism and government intervention.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Nov 19, 2021)

All leads to the new 2030 society, jfl if you can’t see it by now


----------



## Deleted member 5809 (Nov 19, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> There's something with people being born in Austria and liking fascism a lot
> 
> and the unvaxxed are the modern-day jews


Cope. Jews had it good, they owned both sides of every war. Unvaccinated people have nothing


----------



## sytyl (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> You’re trolling of course but the virus did run it’s course in late 2019 before it was discovered and nothing happened it’s still literally just the flu


There was an uptick of respiratory viruses that resulted in increased hospitalization rates, but nothing near what covid has caused (when it comes to hospitalizations and ICU occupancy).



Syobevoli said:


> There's more vaxxed than unvaxxed people in hospitals in the netherlands right now, we have a lockdown, and healthcare infrastructure is still overwhelmed.


A small percentage of unvaccinated account for over half the people in ICU's, this trend is true anywhere you go. The focus should be on therapeutics and not vaccines I agree but vaccines are working. The pandemic is a joke don't get me wrong, but the only way forward is to forcefully inject everyone or hope pfizermectin works and is cheap, we're headed towards a chinese social credit system like model anyway. I agree on your other point.


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> There was an uptick of respiratory viruses that resulted in increased hospitalization rates, but nothing near what covid has caused (when it comes to hospitalizations and ICU occupancy).
> 
> 
> A small percentage of unvaccinated account for over half the people in ICU's, this trend is true anywhere you go. The focus should be on therapeutics and not vaccines I agree but vaccines are working. The pandemic is a joke don't get me wrong, but the only way forward is to forcefully inject everyone or hope pfizermectin works and is cheap, we're headed towards a chinese social credit system like model anyway. I agree on your other point.


I don’t trust the numbers regarding vaccinated/unvaccinated sick at all. When my grandmother was seriously sick (and hospitalised) a few months back with flu symptoms the doctor flat out refused to test her for covid when my father asked since she was double vaccinated. That tells me everything I need to know


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> I don’t trust the numbers regarding vaccinated/unvaccinated sick at all. When my grandmother was seriously sick (and hospitalised) a few months back with flu symptoms the doctor flat out refused to test her for covid when my father asked since she was double vaccinated. That tells me everything I need to know


That's Sweden. Rest of the world isn't doing it the same


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> That's Sweden. Rest of the world isn't doing it the same


Ok


----------



## sytyl (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> I don’t trust the numbers regarding vaccinated/unvaccinated sick at all. When my grandmother was seriously sick (and hospitalised) a few months back with flu symptoms the doctor flat out refused to test her for covid when my father asked since she was double vaccinated. That tells me everything I need to know


idk man here if you have a runny nose or a coof you have to test even if vaccinated so idk


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> idk man here if you have a runny nose or a coof you have to test even if vaccinated so idk


Yeah but a pcr test doesn’t mean shit anyway


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> idk man here if you have a runny nose or a coof you have to test even if vaccinated so idk


Indeed.


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> I don’t trust the numbers regarding vaccinated/unvaccinated sick at all. When my grandmother was seriously sick (and hospitalised) a few months back with flu symptoms the doctor flat out refused to test her for covid when my father asked since she was double vaccinated. That tells me everything I need to know


Thats going to change in sweden . They will recomend it


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Thats going to change in sweden . They will recomend it


Recommend what?


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Yeah but a pcr test doesn’t mean shit anyway


Funny how


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Funny how


@sytyl


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Thats going to change in sweden . They will recomend it


and?


----------



## gamma (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> since she was double vaccinated


Your grandmother is vaccinated and she's fine, see


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> Your grandmother is vaccinated and she's fine, see


No her health has rapidly deteriorated this year, she requires constant help from my dad and is senile now


----------



## sytyl (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> @sytyl


if pcr is as useless as is claimed by some people, there'd be way more false positives, idk the figures but it's not as baseless as you claim


----------



## infidel hunter (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The Austrian government has just announced MANDATORY COVID-19 VACCINATION FOR EVERYONE from February 2022.
> 
> @lutte @BigBiceps @LondonVillie @kjsbdfiusdf @sytyl @curryslayerordeath


Mandatory vaccines are an invasive and illegal concept that should be denounced by all non Jewish actors


----------



## sytyl (Nov 19, 2021)

tbh the slow kill depopulation agenda that @Gargantuan wrote about is more and more plausible


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 19, 2021)

For 99% of people the virus is harmless.
Nobody would care about some death people from covid.
The only problem is the potential collapse of hospital system. The covid virus is maybe the same dangerous as the flu, but it spreads 100 times faster. It went around the whole world in a quick timeframe, which no flu ever did. So comparing them is really stupid.
The delta variant is even faster and can reproduce more agressive.
Lets go through the numbers.... In my country every day there are 3-5k new cases. If 1% of these cases need hospital or intense care, that would mean 30-50 new cases per day. After 2 weeks that would add up to 420-700 which is already dangerous for the medical system. A person with a broken arm would need to stay at home or wait days for his surgery.
The studies on covid vaccines are very clear that it reduces the risk of hospitalisation a lot. So making them mandatory is the only logic solution.


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> if pcr is as useless as is claimed by some people, there'd be way more false positives, idk the figures but it's not as baseless as you claim


Depends on how many cycles the lab runs I guess, my personal experience says its pretty much random what result you get

Like that african president who tested a papaya and a goat and it came back positive then he randomly disappeared and was replaced by a who member crazy how that happens


----------



## sytyl (Nov 19, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Lets go through the numbers.... In my country every day there are 3-5k new cases. If 1% of these cases need hospital or intense care, that would mean 30-50 new cases per day. After 2 weeks that would add up to 420-700 which is already dangerous for the medical system. The studies on covid vaccines are very clear that it reduces the risk of hospitalisation a lot. So making them mandatory is the only logic solution.


yeah this is pretty much it, dk why people don't understand this concept
I have friends who worked in a hospital and just quit cuz they were working longer hours for not much extra compensation


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> yeah this is pretty much it, dk why people don't understand this concept
> I have friends who worked in a hospital and just quit cuz they were working longer hours for not much extra compensation


A normal person is not even able to think logical for 1 minute. So its very easy for them to believe manipulated bullshit fakenews from mentally ill people on social media.


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> For 99% of people the virus is harmless.
> Nobody would care about some death people from covid.
> The only problem is the potential collapse of hospital system. The covid virus is maybe the same dangerous as the flu, but it spreads 100 times faster. It went around the whole world in a quick timeframe, which no flu ever did. So comparing them is really stupid.
> The delta variant is even faster and can reproduce more agressive.
> Lets go through the numbers.... In my country every day there are 3-5k new cases. If 1% of these cases need hospital or intense care, that would mean 30-50 new cases per day. After 2 weeks that would add up to 420-700 which is already dangerous for the medical system. The studies on covid vaccines are very clear that it reduces the risk of hospitalisation a lot. So making them mandatory is the only logic solution.


Let it collapse, doctors kill more people than they save


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Let it collapse, doctors kill more people than they save


Yes i am sure thats a very clever solution


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Yes i am sure thats a very clever solution


Why don’t you go to South America and slay?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 19, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Why don’t you go to South America and slay?


Because slaying is not my goal.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Nov 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> The pandemic is a joke don't get me wrong, but the only way forward is to forcefully inject everyone


Absolutely fucking not


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> the only way forward is to forcefully inject everyone


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Nov 19, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> The studies on covid vaccines are very clear that it reduces the risk of hospitalisation a lot. So making them mandatory is the only logic solution.


Ok so you say that the reason why covid is worse than flu is simply its quicker transmission. Yet the studies show that vaccines are not that much better at stopping transmissions than unvaxxed. So you’re literally subscribing for an undetermined time to boosters, because we’re never going to vaccinate 100% of the pop or more like european pop even if it’s mandatory.

so what it’s gonna happen them? Hint - the vaxxed “priviledged” will live separately from the unvaxxed who will be pushed at the edge of society as outcasts


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Let it collapse, doctors kill more people than they save


how…


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Recommend what?


Covid test


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Yes i am sure thats a very clever solution


Outside of emergency care doctors do more harm than good








Doctors' strikes and mortality: a review - PubMed


A paradoxical pattern has been suggested in the literature on doctors' strikes: when health workers go on strike, mortality stays level or decreases. We performed a review of the literature during the past forty years to assess this paradox. We used PubMed, EconLit and Jstor to locate all...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> how…





lutte said:


> Outside of emergency care doctors do more harm than good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> The studies on covid vaccines are very clear that it reduces the risk of hospitalisation a lot. So making them mandatory is the only logic solution.


Agree. There's no alternative. Vax everyone.


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 19, 2021)

@lutte that study is between 1976-2003

bit outdated


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> @lutte that study is between 1976-2003
> 
> bit outdated


No it's not


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 19, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> View attachment 1409727


Interesting


----------



## sytyl (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Outside of emergency care doctors do more harm than good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed
my mom was diagnosed with depression and given ssri's which she took for a while but it ended up just being a vitamin b12 deficiency when she went to another doctor 

and they completely missed my friends dad's cancer (even though he had cancer before so it should have been an obvious sign)


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> No it's not


Yeah it is that’s nearly 50 years ago to a time where they didn’t even have smart phones 

Whenever I’ve been an ill and a doctor has helped me out i feel much better.

I’m ill rn and just slept 24 hours straight i wanna die


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Yeah it is that’s nearly 50 years ago to a time where they didn’t even have smart phones
> 
> Whenever I’ve been an ill and a doctor has helped me out i feel much better.
> 
> I’m ill rn and just slept 24 hours straight i wanna die


Medical practice hasn't changed that much since then


----------



## Yellowskies (Nov 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> If you should change country tomorrow, where would you go?



that is a fucking hard question

id have too do more research, there’s probably a tropical paradise that has 100 % freedom and nice weather

but actually looking into texas that seems to be somewhat legit..

Hungary if you want to escape lgbt pc crap. I actually looked at Hungary for a long time but.. right now the vaccine is the most important issue. You dont want a large government body that can turn on you


----------



## Yellowskies (Nov 19, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> All leads to the new 2030 society, jfl if you can’t see it by now



if u cant see it now you wont

crystal clear but not to 70-80 % of the masses


----------



## Lihito (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The Austrian government has just announced MANDATORY COVID-19 VACCINATION FOR EVERYONE from February 2022.
> 
> @lutte @BigBiceps @LondonVillie @kjsbdfiusdf @sytyl @curryslayerordeath


fuck off


----------



## Lihito (Nov 19, 2021)

Rope'n'Roll said:


> Austria. The motherland of Hilter
> 
> "mAnD4t0ry vAcC1n4tI0ns aR3 c0Nsp1rAcY tH3orY!"


papire bitte = covid green pass


----------



## Lihito (Nov 19, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I don't even want to go to reddit and see what they think about it, ded srs too scared of losing my hope in humanity


redditors are not humans

and i mean most of them are literal bots on big subs


----------



## Lihito (Nov 19, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> All leads to the new 2030 society, jfl if you can’t see it by now


new normal is being widely accepted as a term so yeah everythin "consp. thinkers" have been saying has come true

remeber when covid green pass was a theory


----------



## Lihito (Nov 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> There was an uptick of respiratory viruses that resulted in increased hospitalization rates, but nothing near what covid has caused (when it comes to hospitalizations and ICU occupancy).
> 
> 
> A small percentage of unvaccinated account for over half the people in ICU's, this trend is true anywhere you go. The focus should be on therapeutics and not vaccines I agree but vaccines are working. The pandemic is a joke don't get me wrong, but the only way forward is to forcefully inject everyone or hope pfizermectin works and is cheap, we're headed towards a chinese social credit system like model anyway. I agree on your other point.


so we should all just give our asses up and what?


----------



## sytyl (Nov 19, 2021)

Lihito said:


> so we should all just give our asses up and what?


ye it's over
they'll slowly depopulate the planet etc.


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

Lihito said:


> fuck off


Relax. The vaccine is good for you. Sooner or later you have to take it, so it's better for you to take it ASAP.


----------



## Zakamg (Nov 19, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> All leads to the new 2030 society, jfl if you can’t see it by now


they just cant understand they have to fight or they are gonna die


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

Vaccines are good


----------



## Zakamg (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Relax. The vaccine is good for you. Sooner or later you have to take it, so it's better for you to take it ASAP.


im convinced your a troll no matter how much you work for them they will eventually get u in the end u will deserve what u get ( a painful death) if you keep following media 
cant take you seriously speak to me in 2030 plz


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> im convinced your a troll no matter how much you work for them they will eventually get u in the end u will deserve what u get ( a painful death) if you keep following media
> cant take you seriously speak to me in 2030 plz


Like @LondonVillie said, vaccines are good. Have you already got the jab?


----------



## Zakamg (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Have you already got the jab?


@lutte is this mf serious
why is there 100s of vids of elites being injected with a retracting needle that just confirms my suspicion


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> @lutte is this mf serious
> why is there 100s of vids of elites being injected with a retracting needle that just confirms my suspicion


The vaccine is good. Science is on our side


----------



## Zakamg (Nov 19, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> The vaccine is good. Science is on our side


your not vaccinated i wanna smash ur face in u lying nounce but id get pig blood all over me


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> @lutte is this mf serious
> why is there 100s of vids of elites being injected with a retracting needle that just confirms my suspicion


Actually me, @LondonVillie and @Wallenberg who are the three most intelligent users here looked at the data and the vaccine is safe and good for you


----------



## Zakamg (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Actually me, @LondonVillie and @Wallenberg who are the three most intelligent users here looked at the data and the vaccine is safe and good for you


@MoeZart


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> your not vaccinated i wanna smash ur face in u lying nounce but id get pig blood all over me


Ironic 
I am vaccinated now


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> @MoeZart


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Sweden
> View attachment 1410410


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Actually me, @LondonVillie and @Wallenberg who are the three most intelligent users here looked at the data and the vaccine is safe and good for you


Thanks bro


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1410412


Whats that


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> your not vaccinated i wanna smash ur face in u lying nounce but id get pig blood all over me


@Wallenberg


----------



## Zakamg (Nov 19, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Ironic
> I am vaccinated now


how is it ironic ur a liar and piss me off u just lied about deleting chat


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> how is it ironic ur a liar and piss me off u just lied about deleting chat


I didn’t delete anything 
You must have left the chat


----------



## Zakamg (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Whats that


thats my pic he doxxed me its over


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1410412


Who's that


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> thats my pic he doxxed me its over


It's ok but get the jab. Me and @lutte and @LondonVillie did the research and found that taking the vax is the only sensible way forward.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> Who's that


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> It's ok but get the jab. Me and @lutte and @LondonVillie did the research and found that taking the vax is the only sensible way forward.


We are very intelligent and white


----------



## lutte (Nov 19, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


>


@datboijj londonvillie doxxed you


----------



## Zakamg (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> It's ok but get the jab. Me and @lutte and @LondonVillie did the research and found that taking the vax is the only sensible way forward.


your a nobody u aint a renounced scientist u havent even passed high school science


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

lutte said:


> @datboijj londonvillie doxxed you


Noah


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The Austrian government has just announced MANDATORY COVID-19 VACCINATION FOR EVERYONE from February 2022.
> 
> @lutte @BigBiceps @LondonVillie @kjsbdfiusdf @sytyl @curryslayerordeath


Based


----------



## Lihito (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Relax. The vaccine is good for you. Sooner or later you have to take it, so it's better for you to take it ASAP.


never jew


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 19, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> your a nobody u aint a renounced scientist u havent even passed high school science


Scientists recommend vax


----------



## Zakamg (Nov 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Scientists recommend vax


which ones 
news papers always say leading scientists but funnily never mention any names


----------



## TheAnomaly (Nov 19, 2021)

That would be Civil War & revolution here.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 20, 2021)

Just more intimidation tactics to convince the final hold outs lol


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 20, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The Austrian government has just announced MANDATORY COVID-19 VACCINATION FOR EVERYONE from February 2022.
> 
> @lutte @BigBiceps @LondonVillie @kjsbdfiusdf @sytyl @curryslayerordeath


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Nov 20, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> which ones
> news papers always say leading scientists but funnily never mention any names


Jfl tbh


----------



## Yellowskies (Nov 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Relax. The vaccine is good for you. Sooner or later you have to take it, so it's better for you to take it ASAP.



Obviously the vaxx is a great thing. As we know.. a good thing must be forced upon the world with bribes, restrictions, extortion and also force.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Nov 21, 2021)

Yellowskies said:


> Obviously the vaxx is a great thing. As we know.. a good thing must be forced upon the world with bribes, restrictions, extortion and also force.


Jfl

bbbb but it’s only the stupid low IQ conspiracycels who refuse it, the smart, high IQ trust-the-gov citizen takes it no problem


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 21, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> it’s only the stupid low IQ conspiracycels who refuse it, the smart, high IQ trust-the-gov citizen takes it no problem


Unironically this.


----------



## Yellowskies (Nov 22, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Jfl
> 
> bbbb but it’s only the stupid low IQ conspiracycels who refuse it, the smart, high IQ trust-the-gov citizen takes it no problem



yea they will never understand why you dont want this free glorious vaccine

but forced injections should ring someones bell tbh even if they’re low iq


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 22, 2021)

Yellowskies said:


> yea they will never understand why you dont want this free glorious vaccine
> 
> but forced injections should ring someones bell tbh even if they’re low iq


Forced vaccines are ok. It's about saving lives. It's for their best


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 22, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Forced vaccines are ok. It's about saving lives. It's for their best


I agree sometimes people don’t know what’s good for them


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 22, 2021)

W


LondonVillie said:


> I agree sometimes people don’t know what’s good for them


What jab you got?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 22, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> W
> 
> What jab you got?


Pfizer


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 22, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Pfizer


Great choice


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Nov 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Forced vaccines are ok. It's about saving lives. It's for their best


Lmao shut the fuck up you utter mong
I’m sure if you or someone else would die tomorrow no one will give a shit, vaxxed or not


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 24, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Lmao shut the fuck up you utter mong
> I’m sure if you or someone else would die tomorrow no one will give a shit, vaxxed or not


Cope. I support mandatory vaccinations.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Nov 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Cope. I support mandatory vaccinations.


Kys


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 26, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Kys


Deal with it.


----------

